

Marcus Frind: What Would You Do With a $300K Monthly Budget For Hiring and Strategy? - staunch
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2007/08/07/300kmonthly-budget-what-would-you-do/


======
aston
PlentyOfFish has an incredible reach, especially for a one-man job in ASP.NET.
I think it's probably the best example of the power of the network effect I've
ever seen.

Given a traffic juggernaut, your focus has got to be on 1) growing it, and 2)
monetizing it better.

------
omouse
His closest competitor is hotornot.com. Also, match.com has double the
traffic. OKCupid is too slow to be a threat.

